# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Помогите найти игру!

## Ольга Иванова

Очень хочу поиграть в простенькую восьмибитную игрушку по мотивам "игры престолов", там еще Тирион бегает :)

----------


## AnnaSergeeva

http://www.computerra.ru/82923/po-mo...ru-platformer/

----------

